# Traveling back to U. S.



## gleeruss (Sep 3, 2012)

I have Residente Permanente status and will be making my first trip back to U. S. How do I fill out the forms at airport? Do I need to indicate the RP status somewhere on the form?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

It is advisable that you write Residente Permanente on the top and bottom of the form. Show this, your passport and you visa to the INM agent. This is important as when you return, you don't want to enter the country on a Visitante Permit. This might cancel you RP.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Procedures may vary a little depending on the airport. In Los Cabos, you show your Residente Permanente card at the airline check-in counter along with your passport. They send you to the INM office to fill out the form before issuing your boarding pass. You complete both sections. The INM agent normally writes "R.P." at the top, but if not, you should do so. You then return to the check-in counter and give them the "exit" (bottom) portion of the form, which they staple to your boarding pass and collect at the departure gate. Keep the "entry" (top) portion for use when you return. Don't lose it, and don't complete a new form on board your return flight. If the flight attendant tries to make you do so, show her or him the one you already have.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

makaloco said:


> Procedures may vary a little depending on the airport.


They do. At the Mexico City airport, you are issued your boarding pass when you check in with your airline. Then you have to seek out the INM booth and check in with the attendant there, who will help you fill out the form correctly.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

After you have filled out the form, before boarding the aircraft, they will collect one part of the form. Be sure to keep the other half with you because you have to present it when returning to Mexico. That is what will distinguish you from a tourist.
On your return flight they will almost certainly hand you a new form. It is very important that you don’t fill it out and present it. You can refuse it, as _makaloco_ mentioned, but I find it is less fuss to accept it and then put it away and keep it for the next trip. When you pass immigration upon returning to Mexico, you must present the half of the form you saved from your outward trip, not a new form.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Make absolutely sure that RESIDENTE PERMANENTE is on both forms. This must be so, or your visa will be cancelled the moment you become a tourist/visitante, and you will not even know it, and there is no recourse to correct the “error“ as it is your responsibility, not that of the agent or the airline.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Make absolutely sure that RESIDENTE PERMANENTE is on both forms. This must be so, or your visa will be cancelled the moment you become a tourist/visitante, and you will not even know it, and there is no recourse to correct the “error“ as it is your responsibility, not that of the agent or the airline.


This is interesting advice. I have a Residente Permanente and leave the country quite often for short periods. They always write RP on my form but it never occurred to me that I could do it. Once I was slow in getting out my visa and the lady was annoyed because she had to back up and redo something. In the future, I will follow this advice.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The same advice applies to RESIDENTE TEMPORAL folks.


----------

